# Sticky  Threads about Suicide and Crisis Resources



## Drew

We know you must be feeling pretty bad if you are thinking about posting a thread about suicide.

While SAS exists to provide support, a public discussion forum is not the place to get support when you are feeling suicidal.

*Where to go for help*

*Reading:*
 Suicide: Read This First

*Online:*
 CrisisChat online chat (available 12 p.m. - 12 a.m. EST)
  New Hope online chat (24/7)
 Samaritans email support: [email protected] (24/7)

*USA*
 Hopeline: (800) SUICIDE (784-2433) / (800) 442-4673 / (800) 442-HOPE (4673)
 (877) 838-2838 Veterans Peer Support line
 (800) 784-2432 Spanish-Speaking suicide hotline
 (877) 968-8454 Teen-to-Teen peer counseling hotline
 (800) 472-3457 Grad Student hotline
 (800) 773-6667 Post-partum depression hotline
 (800) 799-4TTY (4889) TTY

 Suicide.org: USA by State
 National Alliance on Mental Illness: USA, by State
 Suicide Hotlines: 1-800-784-2433
 CrisisLink: 703-527-4077 / 1-800-273-TALK (8255)

*USA-GLBT*
 The Trevor Project: 24/7 crisis & suicide prevention helpline for GLBTQ youth. 1-866-488-7386
 GLBT National Hotline: telephone and email peer-counseling in the US. 1-888-843-4564

*Australia*
 Lifeline: 1300 13 11 14
 Online Chat Support: Teen Counseling
 Beyond Blue - The National Depression Initiative 1300 22 4636

*Canada*
 Suicide Hotlines by locality
 Kids Help Phone: (800) 668-6868 (For kids and teens.)

*New Zealand*
 Lifeline New Zealand:
 Lifeline Auckland: (9) 5222-999
 Outside Auckland: 0800 111-777

 0800 543 354 (24/7 365 days)

*Republic of Ireland*
 Samaritans: 1850 60 90 90 (Deaf or Hard-of-Hearing Minicom: 08457 90 91 92)

*UK*
 Samaritans: 08457 90 90 90 (Deaf or Hard-of-Hearing Minicom: 08457 90 91 92)
 If you are a child, Childline: 0800 1111

*Belgium*
 Zelfmoordpreventie: 02 649 95 55 (24/7)

*France*
 Suicide Ecoute: 01 45 39 40 00

*Germany*
 TelefonSeelsorge
 0800 - 111 0 111 (ev.) (protestant)
 0800 - 111 0 222 (rk.) (roman catholic)
 0800 - 111 0 333 (Kinder / Jugendliche) (for kids/teens)


*Japan*
 Tokyo English LifeLine
 03 5774 0992 (Free, anonymous telephone counseling. 9am - 11pm daily)
 03 3498 0231 (Face to Face)


*Malaysia*
 Lifeline Malaysia: 603 - 92850039 (Counseling Services)

*Netherlands*
 Korrelatie: 0900-1450 (workdays, 0900-1800 local CET)

*International*
 Suicide.org: Countries, Non-USA
 Befrienders Worldwide: international non-profit with 31,000 volunteers in over 40 countries.


----------

